# How did Vujanic play?



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I know Milos Vujanic was supposed to play today, unfortunately I was unable to watch it - too early for a saturday. Anyone watch him? How did he play?


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

I think Jasikevicus is better than Vujanic


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

If you look to his stats in the final game, you find it very nice. 21 points on 5/8 2 FG, 2/3 3 FG, 5/6 FT, but his team Skipper lost by 44 in the final of Euroleague. So I dont know if you can call his playing good. Morealso that he dissapeared in first quarter as whole his team and just started to get his points when Skipper was already down with more than 20 and opponents werent defending that hard.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

He's a good player, but I still don't know why the 'analysts' like that Sandri from nba.com say he's the best player in Europe when Sabonis, Bodiroga, Nocioni, even Jasikevicius are a lot better than him..


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> He's a good player, but I still don't know why the 'analysts' like that Sandri from nba.com say he's the best player in Europe when Sabonis, Bodiroga, Nocioni, even Jasikevicius are a lot better than him..


I have no idea who to really compare players who play different positions with different teammates in different systems.

Since I don't follow European basketball, I'm not really aware of Bodiroga, Nocioni, and Jasikevicius since none are ranked draft prospects. Sabonis was once a really great player, but if he is currentlyone of the best European,s their overall quality must have gone down a lot (he was virtually a statue in his last years with Portland).

In the short clips I've seen of Vujanic, he has looked very smooth with the ball, has a sweet jump shot, and can get to the basket. 

If one of these other guys is so great, then maybe the Suns should give them tryouts.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> Sabonis was once a really great player, but if he is currentlyone of the best European,s their overall quality must have gone down a lot (he was virtually a statue in his last years with Portland).


A statue    

Well, that statue in Portland finished as first in Efficiency rankings in last year playoffs and was 9th overall in regural season. He didnt play much and Sabas after season in one of his interview here said, that he didnt understand why he was so saved for, because he could play for 20 minutes and not for 2 minutes.

The other thing, that Sabas feeled no joy to play for a team in which young guys care about marihuana more than about victory, so he wasnt motivated enough to give his best in his last season in Portland. Here is is so much different, he plays with desire, passion as he almost always did. He plays for his hometeam and hes proud of that. 

The overall quality maybe is a little bit down, because some good players left for NBA, but still Euroleague is second best club tournament in the world after NBA. And if Sabas is best here, it just shows what a great player he is and not the level is crapy. If I had possibilities I would show many Sabas games in this season, which I have in my comp and you could yourself watch what he creates on the court and what is the level in here.


----------



## ItalyLoveCeltics (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm from Italy, so i saw the final 4 the past week end... Milos Vujanic in the final play poorly... Don't look at the stats, he wasn't in the game, like the others Bologna' players... Jasikevicius isn't better that him, even if is himself a great player. I saw Vujanic plays a lot of times, and one game can't change my opinion... He is great, he is one of the best playmaker in Europe, and he will be good in the nba too... he is not a pure playmaker, because the first thing he thinks is his own shoot... His first step his incredible, there are few players that can stop him... He becomes very hot in the final minutes of the game, Bologna won a lot of games this season with his last shoots... 
His final wasn't very good, but don't worry you take a very good player...

(ps. excuse my english if isn't perfect...)


----------



## ItalyLoveCeltics (Apr 29, 2004)

Vujanic is one of the best European players...don't compare him with Bodiroga or Nocioni or Sabonis. Who can compare a center to a point guard?????? Sabonis is a legend, and still is a great player (not only for Europe...doesn't the Lakers tried to bring him in L.A.?? This means something...). Nocioni is good but I don't know if he could play in nba...Bodiroga is one of the best SG-SF, but he missed the train to USA time ago... Jasikevicius will try with nba this summer, and he will have a chance to find a team... Vujanic will be great, he will be your starting playmaker in a few times...Barbosa can say hello to his starting spot from now...
(Maybe you think i'm a Bologna fan, but i hate Bologna and i hate Vujanic...they beat my team Benetton Treviso 2 times this year, and all those times Vujanic was the cause of the win)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't compare Vujanic with Bodiroga, but it's funny because the only ones who says that Vujanic is the best player of Euroleague are the American 'experts'... that's like if I said that Steve Nash is the best player of the NBA 'hey don't compare him to Duncan or Garnett...'


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think most of us know hyperbole when we see it. We are just hoping the Vujanic can give the Suns stronger guard play than they have been getting from Barbosa and Jacobsen (don't even mention Eisley).

Ironically, Vujanic may end up playing shooting guard . Joe Johnson became the team's defacto point guard late in the season. This may fit better with Vujanic's shooter's personality and from what I've seen he moves well without the ball.

I would not dismiss Barbosa too quickly. He played in a minor league in Brazil a year ago and somehow managed to play decently well as a point guard in the NBA spite of never having played the position. He may have improved more from the start of the season to the end as any player in the NBA. He has a long way to go, but he is going to be a pretty good player.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe Vujanic won't even come to NBA next season.



> Although it has been reported that Milos Vujanic will buy out his European contract, and join the Suns, one of our international sources says that it's not even close to a guarantee that Vujanic is heading state side.


[Link]


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Maybe Vujanic won't even come to NBA next season.
> 
> [Link]


His agent says he will be coming and Zarko says the same thing (they know each other from the Serbian National team).

Vujanic is 23. The longer he waits, the longer it will be before he is a true free agent and able to get a big NBA contract. The only issue will be if the Suns sign another free agent guard and decide they don't want to pay for his buyout.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

listen to me... I am from Israel and i can tell you for sure few things :

Vujanic - he is not a point guard he is a points guard ! he cant make others around better... he is very quick and has good shooting abilty and the abilty to slash to the basket (he is something around Barbosa or Tony Delk comparing to the NBA)

Jasikevicius - now this guy is really great.. he has a great and very (very) confident to shoot the ball and make crazy passes and has a great court vision... plus he speaks english fluently (Maryland native in college) and has a great mentalty... the only problem is that he has a poor poor poor D !


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I think most of us figure Vujanic will end up playing mostly SG. If he starts, it will mean JJ is the real point guard.


----------

